# [SOLVED] Error 737: Loopback detected

## TheCat

I use billing working with pppd and pptpd and sometimes I got error "Error 737: Loopback detected". after reconnect everything is working fine...

someone know why it happens and how to fix it?Last edited by TheCat on Fri Dec 16, 2005 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard.scott

I've got the same thing on my system too.

I get this line in my logs for Error 737

```
[pppd] Failed to open /dev/pts/2: No such file or directory
```

and then after it reconnects ok and that file is created somehow.

Is there a way to pre-create these files?

----------

## TheCat

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> I've got the same thing on my system too.
> 
> I get this line in my logs for Error 737
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have same error in logs...

----------

## mmike

i got the same problem

any soultions yet?

----------

## TheCat

yep

try to add "nologfd" to /etc/ppp/options.pptpd

----------

